# Scaffold safety form ?



## pritch (Nov 2, 2008)

Does anyone know of a simple, 1 page form a mason can use for scaffold safety? Like a check-off for for the basics? We have several different kinds, but they are all too long and not very user-friendly.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

I have long manuals too I got from a union carpentry class. I think most of it depends on what kind of scaffold it is. Check to make sure it's assembled correctly; ladders in place, all crossties in, no damaged planks, close enough to building (14" is the rule around here), sufficient anchors to building, pad for the feet to sit on, all railings and mid-rails in. Once you're on it, use common sense, don't lean on the railing, use the ladders (don't climb up the side of it), no step ladders or extension ladders on scaffolds.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

From Texas: http://www.tdi.state.tx.us/pubs/videoresource/cklscaffold.pdf
The Oki's: http://www.ehs.okstate.edu/kopykit/scaffold.htm
The Bloody Brits (no pictures) http://www.hse.gov.uk/construction/scaffoldinginfo.htm

OOOH - from a lawyer: http://www.jdsupra.com/post/documentViewer.aspx?fid=6034bb86-3fa8-4f20-a07d-7b444d31c35e


----------



## pritch (Nov 2, 2008)

http://www.hse.gov.uk/construction/scaffoldinginfo.htm

OOOH - from a lawyer: http://www.jdsupra.com/post/documentViewer.aspx?fid=6034bb86-3fa8-4f20-a07d-7b444d31c35e[/quote]


Dang it. The one from the lawyer seems to be more along the lines of what I'm looking for. Our safety guy finally did find one online that is very similar. One page, covers the basics. We just need something simple. If it's too much trouble, we have a heck of a time getting the masons to fill it out each day. 

Thanks SLS Tech


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Pritch - sorry I didn't see your location before - this one is from Utah's version of Workman's comp
http://www.utahbic.com/SafetyFiles/Scaffold%20Inspection%20Form.pdf

Now each day it is supposed to be inspected by a competent person who should be listed in the contract, there should also be a requirement that the form is to be turned in daily by X Time or face a $ Fine. Safety issues & concerns should be listed prominently in the subs agreement form. 

FYI - here is a bunch more forms & checklists for you http://www.utahbic.com/safety-topic-guides.aspx


----------

